# PR Visa timeline



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just talked to my agent and he has confirmed that the applications are taking 10 months to one year before they are granted the visa.

9-10 months is what they are taking to allot the CO and another couple o months for the entire process. makes it one year.

So people, time your lives accordingly. Dont panic if its been 8 months and you have not heard from them.

we will be applying about a couple of weeks from now since all our paperwork is done. the lawyer is shifting office so is tied up with that. he will send the forms for us to fill/correct and we send it back to him and then he makes all corrections, sends us the final draft, we take a print of it, check it again, sign it and send it with all papers/certificates etc.

anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is my timeline link for my PR visa timeline - Search although it was a few years ago. Back then it took us 11 months from visa application until approval.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Here is my timeline link for my PR visa timeline - Search although it was a few years ago. Back then it took us 11 months from visa application until approval.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Yeah i did check it sometime back. thanks for the link anyways karen.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Just talked to my agent and he has confirmed that the applications are taking 10 months to one year before they are granted the visa.
> 
> 9-10 months is what they are taking to allot the CO and another couple o months for the entire process. makes it one year.
> 
> ...


It seems a long time doesn't but I promise you it will go by so fast. Just focus on planning for the move and also for when you first arrive. That was my saviour and stopped me going loopy!

All the paperwork is a bit of a rigmarole but once the visa application has been submitted that's really about it (apart from the meds forms), the hard work has been done.

Looking forward to seeing your "we've submitted" thread 

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

your acs took 6 months, god. and another 11 months for the visa, hats off to you karen. it needs a lot of patience.
I was just talking to my husband about the one year that the application process would take, i told him that i am really sad after hearing this and all he said was, in our life everything is set and written, when we have to go, we will.. so dont worry, so far everything ahs been going fine for us. ok the govt related paperwork took 2-3 months, since our acs result was out in last week of may, and we are now in september, makes it 3 and half months, but its all good.. i guess this is the time when we need to settle things so that our going wont be that bad on our health and family and work ofcourse.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dolly said:


> It seems a long time doesn't but I promise you it will go by so fast. Just focus on planning for the move and also for when you first arrive. That was my saviour and stopped me going loopy!
> 
> All the paperwork is a bit of a rigmarole but once the visa application has been submitted that's really about it (apart from the meds forms), the hard work has been done.
> 
> ...


sure things dolly, thats why i am doing all the reading here. and trust me, even answering peoples queries makes ones knowledge base stronger.

I remember when we submitted the acs application, and even before that when we planned the move, its has been a long journey and what lies ahead is even longer but in the end the wait will be worth it with some good result.


----------



## melturner (Sep 14, 2012)

i would like a visa


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

melturner said:


> i would like a visa



Congrats !!!! Its available 100$ by the Dozen  Jus kidding .. 

Check for threads and see how fast can u can apply for ACS, then visa ?


----------

